# Lost Thread



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

How could I lose a thread? I can't find the thread about restaurants in Phoenix.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

It's in the west coast forum


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I wish I could see it there.  I can't see it.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

http://cheftalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19843

Is this the one?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Did you try changing the setting for how long back the forum will display? Change the setting and reload the page. Also, try using the search 'drop down' option at the top of the page.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

That's the one, Cape Chef. I did that, Jim, and it worked. Many thanks.


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

I thought the OP was going to start a thread about the show "Lost". I'm hooked on it.

Kevin

Muskies ain't for eatin', they're just for catchin'.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

When is Lost on these days? I got into it, but never saw the closing episodes, if there were any.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'm hooked too- it's not on again until February.


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

It is on Wednesdays and like Mezzaluna said, 16 straight episodes starting in February. They are moving it to 9:00 to not compete with American Idol. That means my daughter watches Idol, goes to bed, and I get to watch Lost in my family room in high def, instead of in the basement rec room on a crappy TV. Yeah, me.

I have seen every episode but one, and couldn't tell you what's going on. I try not to dwell on it and go with the flow. All I know is it is a really cool show. There are forums where people absolutely obsess about every detail. I'm too old and tired to do that. LOL.

Kevin

Here musky, musky, musky.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Yeah, I hung out here http://www.losttv-forum.com/forum/ for a while but some of the posters are too intense for me. There are physicists and mathematicians thrashing out theories!

I'm intrigued by the show as a riddle/puzzle/mystery, but life's too short to obsess over a TV show (well, exclude "Good Eats" maybe....).


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

I do enough obsessing when the Packers and Badgers play football. LOL.

I wish one of the shows with Tim Daly they tried after "Lost" would have stuck. I liked the high tech private eye show "Eyes" and I thought "The Nine" was good, too.

It's funny that with a "Lost" lead in, neither one could hold an audience. I thought both were very well written.

Kevin

Muskies for everyone in 2007.


----------

